# Dove hunting after opener?



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Missed opening day here in Northeast Ohio and am going to be living down in the Dayton/Cincinnati area the next couple months. Anyway, has anyone had luck in the past dove hunting after the opener? I have not seen many birds at all and am assuming its because of the opener.

Also, with Pheasant season approaching, does anyone ever hunt Indian Creek, Bott, or Cesar Creek for pheasants and rabbits? Would not mind meeting up with someone.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, doves are migratory and they can bring off 5, maybe 6, broods in a nesting season. So, there's always the possibility of new waves of migrants coming through your area. 

I will say we have never done well in our attempts to hunt dove. We'll see a corn field where they are coming in thick and fast. Set up the next day and not see a single bird, only to go back to my buddy's house and there's a hundred of them perched on the telephone wires out front!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

We planted a sunflower field this year, but we got it in late. We did not start hunting till the 15th of sept and have killed 80 between 3 guys since then. Hunted 4 times so far. So you can get on some after the opener if you can find somewhere that they want to feed. We hunted a cut corn field last year in October and killed 16 in a day. Just need to figure out where they are wanting to land. And get lucky because we have hunted cut corn several times and like buckeye said sometime we don't kill any.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I'm still getting after them. You can still get good hunts in. You really have to be where they want to be now, because there are fewer birds around every day.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to hear! I have not been out in a week or two. It is for sure a hit or miss when it comes to the doves on the public land now.


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Saw some descent numbers this past weekend. Hope they hang around for the second part of the season.


----------

